# Kurzfilm: THE SIGHTING II - Bist du noch am Leben, wenn die Infektion beginnt?



## Knight_Rider (12. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute 
Endlich, nach 5 Wochen Arbeit, ist mein neuester Kurzfilm The Sighting II (mit Spezialeffekten! ) fertig geworden.

Damit ihr den Anschluss nicht verliert, könnt ihr euch hier noch einmal The Sighting 1 anschauen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWVjYwv4_80 

Die Qualität von Sighting 1 ist aber in keinster Weise vergleichbar mit dem neuen 2. Teil, zumal der neue in HD ist und um längen bessere Schauspielkünste sowie Sound- und Spezialeffekte beinhaltet 

THE SIGHTING II (20:10 Mins) könnt ihr euch hier ansehen:
Part I http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2t2IttvBms 
Part II http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-30_Zd9rajQ 

Danke fürs Anschauen, bitte kommentieren (auch auf YouTube) und wenn ihr wollt weiterschicken sowie subscriben etc. 

(Ja okay, die Story ist vielleicht etwas unlogisch, aber hey, in welchem Film ist schon alles 100pro logisch, bzw. realistisch? )


----------



## troppa (12. Februar 2011)

Hi, erst mal Willkommen bei PCGHX!

was den Film angeht: (Vorsicht Spoiler!)

Ich fand denn ersten Film vor Allem von der Story her besser. Klar sind die Effekte besser im Zweiten, leider ist dass für mich nicht ausschlaggebend. 
Die Story knüpft nicht wirklich an "The Sighting" an, weshalb ich einen anderen Titel bevorzugt hätte. 

Zur Story selbst: Ihr lebt mit einer Zombie-Epedemie, werdet angegriffen und sucht dann einen Krater, der nicht da sein sollte? Vlt. hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen, aber das ist mir als Story zu dünn. Ein Paar Begründungen fehlten mir: Was könnte man dort finden? Wieso kommen die Zombies aus Ihren "Zonen"? (Naja die Frage ist in Zombiefilmen ehr zu vernachlässigen) Aber wieso kommt der Tag zu früh? Dass war doch abzusehen oder hatten die Zombies nen Termin?  

Handwerklich sind Monologe gut um innere Konflikte zu zeigen, aber um wichtige Geschehnisse zusammen zufassen keine gute Wahl, ohne ein paar bewegte Bilder darunter zu legen.

Der Humor trifft leider auch nicht meinen Geschmack: Zwar schöne Ideen aber da fehlt der Pepp... einzig die Sache mit dem Messer war toll.

Ich hoffe das hilft euch ein wenig bei euerem nächsten Film.


----------



## Knight_Rider (12. Februar 2011)

Hi troppa,
danke für den langen und ausführlichen Beitrag.

Also vielleicht zur Story ein paar Erklärungen (ebenfalls Spoiler-Gefahr  ):
Im ersten Teil habe ich ja am PC die Einschlagspunkte der Meteoriten berechnen wollen (wie im 2. Teil nochmal erklärt wird). Und im zweiten Teil auch, nur das wird nicht explizit gezeigt. Und da wo wir im 2. hingefahren sind müsste der Größte einschlagen. Im ersten Teil sind wir auch zum Einschlagspunkt des größten Meteoriten gefahren und da sind dann die Aliens erschienen. Also - Schlussfolgerung - würden sie eventuell beim neuen Einschlagspunkt des größten Meteoriten auch wieder erscheinen. Bums - Da waren sie dann zufälligerweise tatsächlich wieder da und wir konnten mit ihnen "fliehen". Mehr oder weniger zumindest... 

Okay, ja, du hast recht, die Story ist wirklich sehr seltsam jetzt wo ich sie nochmal "zitiere"... Aber was solls, der Spaß dabei ist ja die Hauptsache. Trotzdem danke, dass du mir nochmal den Denkanstoß gegeben hast, nur leider ist es immer schwer, sich eine plausible Story auszudenken und dabei gehen dann schonmal mehrere Tage/Wochen drauf.
Vor allem weil wir uns mit dem Ende beeilen mussten, da der Schnee am schmelzen war. Und das ist dann wohl alles zu Lasten der Logik passiert.

Also die Zombies sind ja im Film nur in der Zone selbst (wie im Radio am Anfang gesagt wird, sind diese um die Meteoriten herum, da man sich dort am einfachsten infizieren kann) und in eine Zone fahren wir ja gegen Ende des Filmes hinein wie das Schild zeigt. 
 Natürlich war es abzusehen, dass der Tag zu früh kam... Das ist doch immer so... Wie in Geisterfilmen auch immer gesagt wird: "Ich glaube hier stimmt etwas nicht..." und im nächten Moment erscheinen plötzlich die Geister.. 

Also, trotzallem danke für deine Nachricht, wir werden versuchen, das mit der Story und den unlogischen Sachen etwas zu verbessern in den nächsten Filmen  Wird nur leider aufgrund von Abiturstress noch einige Zeit dauern...


----------



## troppa (15. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Erläuterung! Jetzt verstehe ich das mit dem Krater.

Ich freu mich aufs nächste Projekt.

Nehmt euch Zeit, Abi geht natürlich vor.


----------

